# Cheap Monarch ammo



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I ran 200 rounds of the cheap academy brand ammo through my glock 19 today with no issues. I was quite surprised how well it performed, groups were tight, no miss feeds, no failure to fires. I will be buying some more at the 7.99 price.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I shoot it all the time and have never had any problems with it. Hard to beat for the price


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

I have run through thousands of rounds of the .223 stuff. Never had a single issue.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Bought some for my .270win. Shot and grouped well with no problem. But then I shot a buck kinda quartering toward me at 75yards laying on the ground in the middle of a corn field and it did not pass all the way through entering his chest near his shoulder and stuck in his butt. He started walking fast to get to the fence line so I stood up and placed another round in the boiler room right dead behind the shoulder at 50 or less yards and dropped him but it was stuck in his skin on the other side. :blink:

I love them for shooting for fun, but will never hunt with them again.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

huntnflorida said:


> I ran 200 rounds of the cheap academy brand ammo through my *glock 19 *today with no issues. I was quite surprised how well it performed, groups were tight, no miss feeds, no failure to fires. I will be buying some more at the 7.99 price.


See bolded section....will eat anything


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

my glock will eat anything


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

grassbed hunter said:


> my glock will eat anything


It may not eat Tula ammo. Their ammo is kinda weak. Tula's .223 will only cycle carbine length gas systems with gas ports that are more open than usual.


----------

